# White admits he likes Black Coc-



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 18, 2019)

Safiya on TikTok


Safiya 's short video with ♬ original sound




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Rift (Dec 18, 2019)

Rope


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 18, 2019)

Rift678 said:


> Rope


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 18, 2019)

Safiya on TikTok


Safiya's short video with ♬ Lottery




www.tiktok.com





wtf she has nice milkers but her face is psl 2.

since i am high t i would still fuck


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 18, 2019)

*He loves black cock!*


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 18, 2019)

He looks really good for a dad that is probably in his 40s. Very muscular neck, robust face and good hair.


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 18, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> He looks really good for a dad that is probably in his 40s. Very muscular neck, robust face and good hair.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 18, 2019)

Also look at the comments. They all think her dad is hot. Big skull with good bones and nw0 has the longest prime of all.
.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Dec 18, 2019)

he should've checked how much her white pussy knew about white dad cock tbhngl


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 18, 2019)

tiktok more like brainwash teenage girls to love whites and mulators tok. and also to clown on ethnic shitskins tok


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 18, 2019)

SlavCelibate said:


> he should've checked how much her white pussy knew about white dad cock tbhngl


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 18, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> tiktok more like brainwash teenage girls to love whites and mulators tok. and also to clown on ethnic shitskins tok


*Mulato tok the best*


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 18, 2019)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Mulato tok the best*









fucking genetic anomalies. i hate the female gender


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 18, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 197385
> View attachment 197386
> fucking genetic anomalies. i hate the female gender


*They are the best. Why are you cry for them?*


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 18, 2019)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *They are the best. Why are you cry for them?*


because they arent real nigga. U LOOK NOTHING LIKE THIS DESPITE BEING MULATO HOW DO U COPE??


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 18, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> because they arent real nigga. U LOOK NOTHING LIKE THIS DESPITE BEING MULATO HOW DO U COPE??


*What do you mean I look nothing like this? You faggot. Keep crying for those bug eyed prey eyed mulattos when I have hunter eyes




Keep crying for superior mulattos *me*

I mog the shit out of the ones you showed me*


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> He looks really good for a dad that is probably in his 40s. Very muscular neck, robust face and good hair.


dad was a giga chad in his youth, now his daughter is a subpar 4/10 black cock loving whore


times have changed


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 18, 2019)

spark said:


> times have changed


For the better.


----------

